# Short Notice - Surfside



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

Plans just changed and am looking for a couple experienced blue water guys for a day trip tomorrow. 

Running a 306 Grady.....probably run 75 miles.

Share expenses..$250 - $275.

Leave 5am - return 6pm ?

PM if interested.

Steve


----------

